# 19inch Interlagos/Turbine Reps



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone with 19inch interlagos/turbine wheels on there factory ride height? looking to order some 19inch gunmetal turbine wheels (interlagos aka) from...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-GUNMETAL..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item4169bd0e63&vxp=mtr

and wanted to see some photos of the 19inch without spacers on stock ride height and lowered. 

Thanks, and yes i searched through 4 pages.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> Anyone with 19inch interlagos/turbine wheels on there factory ride height? looking to order some 19inch gunmetal turbine wheels (interlagos aka) from...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-GUNMETAL..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item4169bd0e63&vxp=mtr
> 
> ...




I just swapped my interlagos with audi rs5 wheels

Good thing about interlagos is that they look good even when the car is not lowered

Not lowered


























Lowered


















And rs5 wheels


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

peterek said:


> I just swapped my interlagos with audi rs5 wheels
> 
> Good thing about interlagos is that they look good even when the car is not lowered
> 
> ...


sweet mother of pearl! looks amazing with both sets of wheels and the reason why i liked the interlagos other then there just pretty is because like u said they look great on stock height (thats how i felt about the huffs and detroits on the mk5 and mk6 gti's)... now, the last few pics with the interlagos on, u were lowered it looks? what were u lowered on in those pics? also which company did u order them from and those were 19s correct?

last but not least, your spoiler looks more aggressive and "bigger" then my stock one...link to that part and how is installation? have to get one! thanks again for the great lengthy and informative reply!:beer::beer:ching ching

edit: wow ok i read your full sig, those were on eibach springs? dam! looks like a conservative coil over drop , very nice...the 19s look great with the, did u have spacers or anything on or was it the 45 et i believe? hey im going to PM U!

edit2: ur pm box was full damiit shoot me a msg


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha! I got both interlagos and rs5 reps from powerwheelspro.com

Interlagos were 19x8 et 40 and rs5 are 19x8.5 et 35 ( thats why they look more flush) no spacers just springs, but i. Have weird isse with rs5 i hear rubbing when i hit bigger dips, it may be a mud flaps...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

peterek said:


> Haha! I got both interlagos and rs5 reps from powerwheelspro.com
> 
> Interlagos were 19x8 et 40 and rs5 are 19x8.5 et 35 ( thats why they look more flush) no spacers just springs, but i. Have weird isse with rs5 i hear rubbing when i hit bigger dips, it may be a mud flaps...


I was supper sold on some
19-20in black rs6 peelers but after seeing how clean the 19inch Lagos and eibach drop combination look I'm Pretty sold. The wheels are a good price, no need for spacers or hub rings and will look good up until u even get my drop. This setup also sold me on the eibachs, 19s + springs make a perfect drop and u could fool me that it doesn't look like a conservative coilovers drop. Any more pics of the interlagos before and after? Also where did u order ur clear bumper signals? I was gonna get mine for 84$ shipped from eBay there by helix/Depo.

Edit: where did u get the daytime led drl's? Any issues? Looks BANGING!


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

ecs tuning is dropping 19" alzor reps late next month for $500


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dr droom said:


> ecs tuning is dropping 19" alzor reps late next month for $500



EDIT: Hey dude i wanna thank for the heads up on the Alzors. I just hung up with ECS. 19x8in Alzors (the interlagos style rep) shipped is 568$!!!! what a deal! dude i almost paid 700$ shipped from another company. The only thing that sounds lame is that he mentioned even with the same 57.1mm bore the vw wheel caps may or not may fit due to different clippings. anyone with alzors know where i can get VW caps that will fit?


----------

